# PTO shaft seal- How to?



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

I have a YM 2000 that I will be looking to sell in the coming weeks. It has had a leaking PTO shaft seal for sometime now. Bushhogging vines and bits of wire got wound up around the shaft and cut the seal.

Can this seal be changed externally? If not can some one give me a clue as to what will I encounter when I open up the rear cover plate. 

How difficult should I expect the job to be?


----------



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

Okay! For the benifit of others.

Yes! Seal can and should be changed without plling the shafts.

Got it done yesterday.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Great...and good to know for sure!

Shartel


----------

